# Blizard x Sugar's are hatching!!



## VARNYARD (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is the first:


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 5, 2009)

Bobby congrats they are going to be lookers.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 5, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! The wait is over!!!!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 5, 2009)

IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :dan 



Looking great Bobby! Can't wait to get mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GraphiK (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm a bit confused.. I'm assuming they change color as they grow? I would love to have a tegu with those colors as an adult! 

Can't wait until mine arrives!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 5, 2009)

They green goes away in the first few sheds. The white will get much brighter. They look nothing like that when they get older! They get MUCH better!


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 5, 2009)

These are going to be Awesome!! :app


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 5, 2009)

The wait is over. Well three weeks more.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 5, 2009)

Im guessing these are are going to be around 70% white?


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 5, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Im guessing these are are going to be around 70% white?





:ikiyo


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, their parents are around 50/50 so i thought maybe.......


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 5, 2009)

VenomVipe don't you get what people are trying to tell you. I think its safe to say you are getting a little annoying, or its just me.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 5, 2009)

I realize that but this was just slimply my thoughts on what they grow up to look like and that is all.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 5, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> VenomVipe don't you get what people are trying to tell you. I think its safe to say you are getting a little annoying, or its just me.



No you are not the only one. :roll:


----------



## hailo (Jul 5, 2009)

bobby those are bad a$$, excellent job my friend you made the wait worth wile :app :app ......thank you very much


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm excited 

What about the reds?


----------



## ashesc212 (Jul 6, 2009)

They are adorable!


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Bobby, amazing as usual


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!! And Mike, the reds are always slower, they are due to start around the 18th.


----------



## VenomVipe (Jul 6, 2009)

Is there a reason why the reds are slower?


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 6, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Is there a reason why the reds are slower?




:dead


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 6, 2009)

lol Bobby you can sell me all your breeder Reds then i could be the large breeder of reds lol


----------



## jmiles50 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Venomvipe, I know you're excited and can't wait for your little tegu. My concern is that you are not picking up the hint. Questions are good, but timing is everything. How about you just slow down with the 20 questions till things slow down a bit. If you know someone is getting irritated with a bunch of questions, stop asking for a bit. Don't get yourself a bad rep, just because you're excited!!!


----------



## All_American (Jul 6, 2009)

Got my Balance paid up in full for my two tegu's. The one extreme gen 2 and one normal! Now the waiting game again for the next 3 weeks.


----------



## hailo (Jul 6, 2009)

All_American said:


> Got my Balance paid up in full for my two tegu's. The one extreme gen 2 and one normal! Now the waiting game again for the next 3 weeks.



man i feel yr pain its killing me. but there born and healthy so im stoked


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 6, 2009)

HA!! 3 weeks!! I'm waiting for eggs to be laid in the next week, them 60 days to hatch!


----------



## hailo (Jul 6, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> HA!! 3 weeks!! I'm waiting for eggs to be laid in the next week, them 60 days to hatch!


daaaammnn im sorry


----------



## The captain (Jul 6, 2009)

VenomVipe said:


> Im guessing these are are going to be around 70% white?


WTF?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 6, 2009)

VARNYARD said:


> Thanks guys!! And Mike, the reds are always slower, they are due to start around the 18th.



No prob.

I have been working on a new outdoor enclosure. Works with most fourplex apartments (without ticking off the landlord). Pics soon


----------



## reppinREPS (Jul 7, 2009)

Cant wait for mine!!! :-D


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 8, 2009)

want awesome lookin GUs cant get better than blizzard sugar babies. the best of the best lol
Bobby how about the reds ?


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 20, 2009)

Maybe I missed it in previous posts, are there any more babies available from blizzard and sugar, I havent been around that long and keep forgetting what the adults look like. (were these the white heads)


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 23, 2009)

Bobby any more pics of these babys?


----------



## All_American (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm sure mr. Bobby isd really busy with packaging shipping and contacting future tegu ownwers to have a break to get a few snap shots off.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 24, 2009)

All_American said:


> I'm mr. Bobby isd really busy with packaging shipping and contacting future tegu ownwers to have a break to get a few snap shots off.



All American your Mr. Bobby? I know he is busy all I asked was a question.


----------



## Beasty (Jul 24, 2009)

AWD247 said:


> Maybe I missed it in previous posts, are there any more babies available from blizzard and sugar, I havent been around that long and keep forgetting what the adults look like. (were these the white heads)


Extremes, barely 2 years old!


----------



## All_American (Jul 24, 2009)

LoL, no I'm not bobby. I left out the word "sure" in my post.


----------



## AWD247 (Jul 24, 2009)

Beasty said:


> AWD247 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I missed it in previous posts, are there any more babies available from blizzard and sugar, I havent been around that long and keep forgetting what the adults look like. (were these the white heads)
> ...




:?: :?: Im asking if theres any 2009 Extremes left to order


----------



## All_American (Jul 24, 2009)

Richard21 said:


> All_American said:
> 
> 
> > I'm mr. Bobby isd really busy with packaging shipping and contacting future tegu ownwers to have a break to get a few snap shots off.
> ...



I know, I just gave you a simple answer. didnt mean for you to get soo defensive about it...

I will post a pic of one of the gen 2 babies, since he/she will be here on Tuesday along with a normal. :fiwo


----------



## Beasty (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry, thought you were under the impression that they were white-heads.

I think there are some Blizard babies left but you won't get a pair and won't be able to breed with any Extremes -but- you'll have a cool lizard.
For breeders you'd need Ice x Hail baby + Snow x Sleet baby(ie., put your deposit down for 2010 babies)

Give Bobby a call to find out specifics but if you want a Blizard jr. you'd better get on it!


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 24, 2009)

All_American said:


> Richard21 said:
> 
> 
> > All_American said:
> ...



I wasn't becoming "defensive". All I asked was a question. Nothing more.


----------



## The captain (Jul 25, 2009)

^^^
That is a defensive thing to say.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 25, 2009)

Everyone is entitled to there own opinion. :-D


----------



## All_American (Jul 25, 2009)

Richard its all good, we are all getting off topic here.


----------



## The captain (Jul 25, 2009)

Just playing with you Richard haha


----------



## hailo (Jul 28, 2009)

got my phonecall and he should be here today or tomarow ......i cant wait as soon as he gets here i wil post pics


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 28, 2009)

just got mine about half an hour ago.... pics will come soon.


----------



## hailo (Jul 28, 2009)

Red Earth Exotics said:


> just got mine about half an hour ago.... pics will come soon.



your animal came already thats awesome, i think mine will be here tomaorw


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Jul 28, 2009)

awesome guys lookin forward to see some pics.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 28, 2009)

i cant wait till mine comes today or tomorrow :-D


----------



## hailo (Jul 28, 2009)

he is here and he is bad a$$. way mellow just awesome. bobby i couldnt be happier and as he gets older i know he will just get better. pics to come and the name is "DOZER"


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 28, 2009)

Mine has not come yet. I'm so antsy. I hope he comes today.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 28, 2009)

hailo said:


> he is here and he is bad a$$. way mellow just awesome. bobby i couldnt be happier and as he gets older i know he will just get better. pics to come and the name is "DOZER"


No attachment.


----------



## Richard21 (Jul 28, 2009)

Just went to my post office they said "No lizard, maybe tommorow". They don't seem to helpful. I hope my tegu arrives safe. :roll:


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 28, 2009)

i just got mine hes hes great looking 
im gonna put pics up later


----------



## All_American (Jul 28, 2009)

TEGU_JAKE said:


> i just got mine hes hes great looking
> im gonna put pics up later




What! Your all the way in CA and recieved yours already? I live in TN which is only 13 hrs away from FL. and mine was processed thru Nashville at 6:30 this morning and thats only 32 miles away from me... Guess I won't get my two until :fc tomorrow. :doh 

Come on people lets see these little tegu's already.


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 28, 2009)

All_American said:


> TEGU_JAKE said:
> 
> 
> > i just got mine hes hes great looking
> ...


 hahaa yup i was surpised lol


----------



## GraphiK (Jul 28, 2009)

Got mine today, have yet to think of a name for the pretty little gal. Pics soon!


----------



## reppinREPS (Jul 29, 2009)

Heres my baby girl "Teya" with my red!


----------



## All_American (Jul 29, 2009)

my Extreme giant that arrived today.


----------



## GraphiK (Aug 3, 2009)

I just realized that the baby bobby posted on the first page is Amaiya, my tegu!

This is a picture of my girlfriend holding her on the day she came:


----------

